
Hungary- so desperate for kids that mothers of four won’t need to pay income tax - ihsoj
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/hungary-is-so-desperate-for-kids-mothers-of-four-wont-pay-income-tax/2019/02/11/04701764-2e01-11e9-ac6c-14eea99d5e24_story.html
======
byoung2
The cost of raising 4 children will exceed the tax savings. I couldn't find
the numbers for Hungary, but in the US the average cost to raise a child
through age 17 is $250k. The average federal taxes are $9k per year. So 4 kids
would cost $1M. The taxes for 50 years would only be $450k.

